# HLVW Air brake / start-up Aide-mémoire



## RHFC_piper (25 Jul 2009)

HLVW Air brake / start-up Aide-mémoire

I require a digital copy of this procedure... I know it does exist one way or another; either as an Aide-mémoire or just the rundown given on course.  I had the Air brake start up procedure typed up on a wallet sized card, given to me on the HLVW/Air brake course, but alas, it has since been offered up to the moving gods as a sacrifice (lost it in the move).

Since my unit does not have HLVWs, nor can we ever seem to get one, I really haven't considered it a huge issue until recently; I am departing for Ex Maple Defender in just over a week, as an HLVW driver and am short one piece of invaluable kit; HLVW Air brake Aide-mémoire. 

Normally, I would just go to my unit TN NCO and ask for one, or even just get on a DIN computer and dig it up, but I have a day job (co-op placement) an hour away from the armoury which leaves me know time to make it in during working hours... In fact, I doubt I'll even see the armoury again until the day I depart, which may be a little late to request this information.

So, with all this said; if anyone here has this document, whether digitally or just typed out in a PM, I would greatly appreciate having it sent to me as soon as possible (would be good for review as well... it's been a while since course.)

Before the dog-pile begins; I did search... I searched here, google and every other resource I have access to... no dice. 

Cheers


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jul 2009)

Well... My question has been answered. And in record time (thanks again, dangerboy).

Unless someone wants to post it here, or discuss the procedure further, I think this one can be locked up or deleted... or whatever.

And, if anyone here is heading out to Wainwright next month for Ex Maple Defender; I'll be there with the pipes, playing on top of an HLVW (when I'm not driving it.)

Cheers.  iper:


----------

